# Dubia Cockroach Breeding



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking about starting a dubia cockroach colony to feed my bearded dragon and leopard gecko. I have looked at some of the videos on the roach hut website and it seems quite easy to me. I am not planning to buy the massive egg crates I will just try and use egg boxes and toilet roll tubes at first and see if that works.

I would like to see some other people dubia cockroach colony setups, so that I can get some ideas of what size box I need and what the setup should look like

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

This is half of my dubia colony, this is the feeder tub where all the babies get transferred to until they grow into adults, adults then get transferred into the other tub. I have around 10,000 or more. I produce 4000 babies a month average, I have 700 adult females and 200 adult males. They live in 80litre plastic tubs with flyscreen mesh on the top. The below picture is of a 4foot fosh tank I use when sorting them. As my colony is so large and grows so many I need to upgrade to 120litre tubs which you can buy from those cheapo/discount asian stores for about £12










This is obviously more than you would need and its taken me a few months to breed this many but I did start with around 700 females I bought very cheaply off someone nice. 

This is just to give you an idea of how many this produces. 










That was a months worth of babies and a few odd juveniles id missed from previous sorting,

Divide my numbers by how many you are planning to get and then you can get an idea of how many you will make and or need,


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dubia Cockroach Colony Over 5000 - YouTube :2thumb:


----------

